# [SOLVED] No internet connection with windows 2000 pro



## SHRML (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't seem to establish and internet connection with my router. My computer recognizes when the cable is plugged in. However it does not find the IP address when i try to ping it. Firefox nor IE will connect. Any suggestions on what I can do to resolve this? Please let me know.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No internet connection with windows 2000 pro*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## SHRML (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: No internet connection with windows 2000 pro*

The results of the ipconfig/all are

Windows 2000 IP configuration

Host name..............:MYpc
Primary DNS suffix....:
Node type...............:Hybrid
IP Routing enabled..........:NO
WINS proxy enabled.........:NO

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection

Connection specific DNS suffix........:
Description..........:3Con Etherlink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC
(3C905B-TX)
Physical Address...........: 00-50-04-D6-83-6E
DHCP Enabled..........:YES
Autoconfiguration Enabled...........YES
Autoconfiguration IP Address........: 169.254.37.39
Subnet mask................: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway.........:
DNS Servers...............:

My isp is road runner and it is through a wired router. I recently had to get rid of a virus so I know it has nothing to do with the router. Also I had to remove Nortons Antivrius 2003 because I believe it was corrupted as the active scan was disabled and I could not enable it.

I also noticed where it says auconfig IP the address there is not my IP address.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No internet connection with windows 2000 pro*

Try this Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## SHRML (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: No internet connection with windows 2000 pro*

The winsockfix worked! Thank you very much.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No internet connection with windows 2000 pro*

Glad we could help.


----------

